# Stay away from Oxtail



## A-team (Nov 25, 2012)

As I'm eliminating a lot of old habits in my diet, I was wondering what you guys thought about one of my favorite foods which is oxtail...  Can't be too bad I hope


----------



## ChickDiesel (Nov 27, 2012)

There really isn't too much fat on oxtail, and i would just worry about the source.  Getting it from a local international market that specializes in halaal or kosher meats would be best IMO because they are closest to organic as you can get with out additives and hormones.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong in assuming that oxtail is so good because of the seasonings used to cook it? If the fat is low and the amount of salt used to cook it isn't bad I dont see why you can't eat it. Find out nutritional values and you'll know if its worth eating.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 27, 2012)

is it grassfed oxtail?


----------



## A-team (Nov 27, 2012)

I was just under the impression that the tender oxtail meat was a bit fatty besides the obvious white blobs you see on the edges.  I normally get my oxtail from Caribbean or Dominican restaurants which are out of this world


----------



## A-team (Nov 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> is it grassfed oxtail?



I have no clue but that would be nice


----------



## suprfast (Nov 27, 2012)

Braised ox tail is yummy


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 27, 2012)

Its usually so soft because its slow cooked...nothing about tail meat is tender without proper cooking. I had a roommate that tried to show me how yummy it was and that was some tuff as shit...she did it no justice.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 28, 2012)

Never had it before. Had a college roomate that would go apeshit over it...  

I mean hell...how bad can it be.  once a week nothing is bad for you except a 30weight motor oil shake or something


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Never had it before. Had a college roomate that would go apeshit over it...
> 
> I mean hell...how bad an it be.  once a week nothing is bad for you except a 30weight motor oil shake or something


And maybe crack or heroin


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2012)

My mum makes the best ox-tail!


----------



## Nyid (Nov 29, 2012)

I love the stuff! Made it red cooking wine  it's excellent!


----------



## CG (Nov 29, 2012)

ChickDiesel said:


> There really isn't too much fat on oxtail, and i would just worry about the source.  Getting it from a local international market that specializes in halaal or kosher meats would be best IMO because they are closest to organic as you can get with out additives and hormones.



You'll never find it at either one of those, due to proximity to the animals asshole


----------

